# SG Brown



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

I've just managed to blag a pair of SG Brown type F headphones for 14 quid off Ebay. How sad is that B\)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I've got a Seiko QC6MS master clock ticking away beside me - it won't retard the slaves so the house can only sail East. I think that trumps your Earphones.

(I've got a Citizen version on the bench awaiting attention too!).


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

Did anyone else here ever sail with the Seiko Quartz chronometer? Can you remember the model number?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

endure said:


> Did anyone else here ever sail with the Seiko Quartz chronometer? Can you remember the model number?


I think you might have a buyer, David!

All I have is a ring which occasionally sends out CQ CQ CQ de GNEB and earns me a "Stop doing that" from the one who doesn't see it as music.

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

endure said:


> Did anyone else here ever sail with the Seiko Quartz chronometer? Can you remember the model number?


There's a QM10 on EBay now. Never sailed with one that wasn't tick-tockery. Do have a Kelvin Hughes - suspect a badged job of some kind and basically a good quartz bedside clock with the adjuster removed to ensure one went by rate. There was quite a glut of tick-tockery ones the office when the cost of Quartz replacements beat the cost of servicing - could have had one for the asking, stupidly didn't.


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

Varley said:


> There's a QM10 on EBay now. Never sailed with one that wasn't tick-tockery. Do have a Kelvin Hughes - suspect a badged job of some kind and basically a good quartz bedside clock with the adjuster removed to ensure one went by rate. There was quite a glut of tick-tockery ones the office when the cost of Quartz replacements beat the cost of servicing - could have had one for the asking, stupidly didn't.



I sailed with them on P&O Bulk. They weren't the QM10 that's shown on Ebay. They were bigger and had plus and minus correction buttons on them. Pushing a button once adjusted the time by 0.2 of a second. I still had to feed the time signal through to the bridge to be entered in the log. We just never needed to correct them or worry about the rate. They were accurate to seconds a year.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry first posted much after composition R65....:

I don't think so. The key, like tick-tockery ones, is constant error not constant accuracy so time signals and chronometer rate book still kept. Adjustment should never be made as this affects the rate, equally they should never be allowed to stop (funny then that all mates have that cross between rotary jerk and a caress that is needed to re-start a tick-tockery chronometer!)

Endure:

I have also seen somewhere a 'Chronometer' that was the engine of the Master clock too I think this was Seiko too. The chronometer shouldn't be adjusted (well "in my time" anyway). That's why the K-H badged one I have simply has the knob removed. I agree that with a repeatable accuracy of 1 second a year we are arguing over a quarter of a mile (if my arithmetic is right).


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

This was a self-contained chrono in a wooden box like the QM10 but it was larger and the face was much plainer. I've tried to find info on it before but have never managed to find any.


----------

